# Is Geothermal worth the extra cost?



## Brigid (1 Mar 2011)

Hi, I would really appreciate it if someone could give me their opinion on whether or not Geothermal is worth the extra cost.  We have got a quote for €11.5K for the installation of the heat pump and laying of horizontal collector pipes. A separate quote for €5K for the laying of the underfloor heating pipes and bringing them to the manifold down stairs only and we have to get radiators upstairs.  We will be insulating the house well.  Is getting geothermal an overkill?  I understand that an condenser oil burner will be about €2.5K/3K but we havent got any quotes for that yet and we'd have to get radiators too throughout the house.  we have to make a decision in the next day or two so I would really appreciate your thoughts.  Many thanks.


----------



## kfpg (1 Mar 2011)

Why do you have to get radiators? What is wrong with UFH on both floors?


----------



## Brigid (1 Mar 2011)

We won't be getting a concrete first floor. I know that we can still lay underfloor pipes upstairs but we have decided not to.


----------



## Shane007 (1 Mar 2011)

I find that geothermal does not work well with radiators, and will require a back up heat source. Ensure the geothermal is sized correctly to suit the installation and then work out the running costs. Many are under-sized to bring down a) the installation cost and b) the running cost. The result is underheated house for a greater running cost.

Your estimate for installing a condensing boiler is pretty much on the mark and that should include, commissioning, etc.

My advice is to not rush into the decision. It is worth delaying until you know/research all the facts and then make an informed decision. Speak to homeowners who have both and compare. 

Will the extra money be re-couped within the lifespan of the unit or will you have to replace major parts? How much will it cost to replace compressors, motors, etc. with the geothermal. What is their lifespan? You should be asking any supplier/installer these questions and not get a sales pitch answer.

There are plenty of posts of AAM regarding both, so a little research is called for.


----------



## bluemac (2 Mar 2011)

check out any extra costs,

Extra cost were digging out the Pit for the pipes, it ended up having to be level on a hill for me so costs lots, then it needed sand in the bottom of it which cost lots then It needed access to the pipes so a large hole and manhole, which cost more, there are lots of things you need to do outside of the installers so check that out first.


----------



## Brigid (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the insights. ...


----------

